

Companion – Never walk home alone (pre-launch) - dsfreed
http://companionapp.io/

======
dang
"Show HN" in titles is for things that can be tried out now:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).

